
Show HN: A-Painter: Paint in VR in Your Browser - ngokevin
https://blog.mozvr.com/a-painter/
======
yodon
Adding a license file to the github repo is always a good place to start. Some
of the other aframe projects have them but I don't see one for a-painter

~~~
ngokevin
Oops, will do now.

